# Hi from Berlin



## AntonR (Nov 3, 2018)

Hello,

I’m Anton from Berlin.

I read this forum since a couple of years, and that was very helpfull.

Excuse my English,
Cheers


----------



## Meo96 (Nov 10, 2018)

Welcome !


----------



## Jaap (Nov 14, 2018)

Welcome Anton and it is indeed a very helpful forum and I hope you will enjoy it for many more years


----------



## Blackster (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi Anton, welcome!

If you wanna chat a bit in German, shoot me a PM  ...


----------



## whiskers (Nov 16, 2018)

Welcome, Anton


----------

